# Hi I'm new and have an idea



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I think that's called a motorcycle. The main reason hybrids can be more efficient is through regenerative braking. With a bike there's not much energy there to recover, but hey, anything's possible!


----------



## Thabble (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I understand that but what I'm wondering is if the electric motor was running on a small battery can a separate small gas motor and alternator recharge the battery enough to operate as long as the unit had fuel


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Of course, but you'll probably be wanting the battery to be at more than 12V. 24-36V is common for e-bikes. You might want to check out the endless-shpere forums as they focus on bikes.


----------



## Thabble (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok I appreciate that. The kit I'm looking at is rated at 24volts do I actually need a single 24volt battery or could I link two 12's in series to equal 24. I'd rather stay here since I'm only doing the bike as a project to get my feet wet. I'd like to build an old school hot rod in the not too distant future


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Yes, 2 batts in series for 24V is fine. Do you have an alternator or generator that can give you 24V?


----------



## Thabble (Oct 2, 2012)

Not yet i'm still workin on that end haha


----------



## Thabble (Oct 2, 2012)

If I use a batteries as small as lawn mower type and an actual car alternator could I not just split the charging from the one to both batteries? So one alternator charging two small batteries.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is an ebike you can check out. 24 volt system.

http://ivanbennett.com/e-cycle.html


----------



## Thabble (Oct 2, 2012)

That's really cool. So at least I know it's possible to extend the range. We'll see I just have to come up with the spare money to start the project. Also what would be a small battery that would hold more charge than your average motorcycle battery.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Thabble said:


> If I use a batteries as small as lawn mower type and an actual car alternator could I not just split the charging from the one to both batteries? So one alternator charging two small batteries.


No. You can't charge in parallel while connected in series.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Look at evalbum.com they have numeruos ebikes on there.


----------

